# HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

Previous post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=501405
The retrofit of E-Code Audi TT OEM HID projectors into my Hella smoked dual rounds is complete. I still have to fine tune the alignment of the lights, but they are pretty close. The current bulbs are Philips 4100K, but I have a set of Osram 4100K that I might try if I feel up to it.
There is just a bit of light above the horizontal plane that I know how to get rid of, but I have to remove the lights and build a shield for each projector. The TT projectors' shield does not go all the way to the bottom, therefore, just the slightest bit of light shines through. Extending the shield will get rid of this.
All pictures were taken with a Sony DSC-P5 camera. I messed with the white balance to get different color shades. Automatic proved to be the best setting.
Opinons are appreciated.
HID (wb outdoor)








































HID (wb indoor)








































HID (wb auto)








































More pictures to follow, Halogen vs. HID. Tons of pix in my signature.



[Modified by Bora20, 9:36 PM 10-19-2002]


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

Halogen low beam vs. HID low beam (wb auto)
















And just for more comparison.
GTI VR6 low beam (wb auto)








MB ML320 Bixenon low beam (wb outdoor)








MB ML320 Bixenon high beams







(wb outdoor)










[Modified by Bora20, 9:49 PM 10-19-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

Love the pic of the MB bi-xenon highs!!!!!! Love that sweet as hell cutoff at the top!
By the way, kick ass job on the tt conversion...
See a bit of color on the right hand cutoff which is cool too!
You mentioned something about some extra light coming thru that you are going to fix...where is the light coming from??? I saw just a bit of extra light above the cutoff on your garage door in one of the pics. I am assuming it's coming from that extra light coming thru the projector? 
You may have posted this but do you have a pic of the actual projectors before you installed them????
Congrats dude!!!!
Sweet light down on the pavement too!
Later,


----------



## Jonny123 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (nater)*

I love it dude...but I gotta ask...how much did it run ya for the TT projectors?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Jonny123)*

Good job...


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Jonny123)*

yeah do u mind tellin us how much???


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Jonny123)*

Total cost: $559, but I am going to resell the TT headlights on http://www.ebay.com. Someone will buy them to use on their TT since they don't have the amber reflector on the side. They would also be good for retrofit and BMW projectors will also bolt into place.
$250 USD - ballasts and bulbs - http://www.ebay.com
$88 USD - right Audi TT E-Code HID headlight (with all bulbs and ballast) - http://www.ebay.de
$151 USD - left Audi TT E-Code HID headlight (with all bulbs and ballast)- http://www.ebay.de
$50 USD - HID wiring harness http://www.xenondepot.com
$20 USD - RTV high temp black gasket silicone - http://www.canadiantire.com
The rest of it was just time and patience.
Now before anyone rags on my for going with xenondepot, because I know you will. They have exceptional service and normally don't sell harnesses, but I asked if they had any spares that were returned and they came through. Plus they are from Canada so I don't ahve to pay duty and customs charges. I highly recommend them. Their products are the same as autolamps, except for the harness.


[Modified by Bora20, 12:00 PM 10-20-2002]


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (nater)*

You can see what I am talking about here Nate. At the bottom of the shield there is an opening.


----------



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

why not just order a complete kit from them and save the hassle? then if you happen to have a deffect, you have somewhere to return it......


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (MainEvent)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why not just order a complete kit from them and save the hassle? then if you happen to have a deffect, you have somewhere to return it......[HR][/HR]​Because halogen optics are not optimized for the amount of light output that an HID bulb creates. Besides, where would the challenge be in that








All the parts I used are DOT approved, except for the E-Code projectors, but they are allowed in Canada, so I figure that I will get less hassle from the *fuzz* if they see want to remove my bulbs and see that they and the ballast are DOT approved. I have headlight levelling, so that should suffice for almost all the common questions that they have.
My total cost, after I sell the TT headlights, will be about the same price as an HID kit.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can see what I am talking about here Nate. At the bottom of the shield there is an opening.
[HR][/HR]​Yea, I see...Good pic. So, what are you going to use to cover that. If you use a strong netting of some sort you can use JB Weld (which is pretty thick so it won't fall through the hole) to cover that hole up. Plus, it's high heat resistant. 
What are your plans????
Later,


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (nater)*

I thought maybe a flat piece of metal. I have some at work. Maybe a tin or aluminum can.
Going to check the FAQ for ideas. I might just meave it for a bit to see what it is like for other drivers.
If it is awful, I will just shutdown the low beams and drive home with the fogs. I did drive around for an hour last night and not 1 flash from others yet, so it might be ok. If Audi wanted it like that, it can't be that bad. But I willl see.


----------



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

xenondepot sells a complete kit for duals...a sick kit at that for like 650 US or so...seems that would be safer plus easier


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (MainEvent)*

quote:[HR][/HR]xenondepot sells a complete kit for duals...a sick kit at that for like 650 US or so...seems that would be safer plus easier







[HR][/HR]​$650 is more than I spent. I am not sure what you mean by safer though.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

Bora
You get my boss's approval...he developed those lamps.
Oh, have you noticed any out gassing(fog) inside the lamps by using a silicone to seal the lamp?
Are you using the fogs as DRLs?
Hmm, wonder it the BiXenons from the ML will bolt in....;-)


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (HIDGolf)*

Nice job on that, I see now that your headlights have more space in them to fit the projector whereas the E30 lights I used had less and I had to trim the projector base down.
The Benz projectors will probably fit, but the mounting tabs on those are way different. A better bet are the bi xenons from the new 3 series BMW, which are similar to the TT units, except that the lens stand mounts are further out at the bottom. That will be my next project to upgrade the current HID setup I'm running.
That little flap at the bottom, and correct me if I'm wrong, is there to provide light immediately in front of the car. I left mine and it shines through the smiley opening at the bottom - I've run my setup for a little while now and no flashers and no cops - though I get some weird looks hehe.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bora
You get my boss's approval...he developed those lamps.
Oh, have you noticed any out gassing(fog) inside the lamps by using a silicone to seal the lamp?[HR][/HR]​No, no fogging or gassing. The lights aren't completely sealed, there is still a vent under the housing. This is built in with the HDR housing.
quote:[HR][/HR]Are you using the fogs as DRLs?[HR][/HR]​Yes I am .
quote:[HR][/HR]Hmm, wonder it the BiXenons from the ML will bolt in....;-)[HR][/HR]​That might be tough. To much space needed for the shield solenoid.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That little flap at the bottom, and correct me if I'm wrong, is there to provide light immediately in front of the car. I left mine and it shines through the smiley opening at the bottom - I've run my setup for a little while now and no flashers and no cops - though I get some weird looks hehe.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I think you are right about the flap at the bottom. I think the slight bit of light above the horizontal line is from the fluted external glass of the HDR. If I cover the top portion of it with myfinger, the glare goes away. More work to be done now.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

See how you have a little bit of yellow in the beam against the garage door, where it goes up to the right? I thought this was from being in a halogen optic....I have it in my Hella DE's with a stage 2 retro-fit...but you have HID optics and still have it...what am I missing? I dont see the difference...althoguh I give you props for getting th project done, I am jsut failing to see the benefits...
Sean


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (EuroStyle)*

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]See how you have a little bit of yellow in the beam against the garage door, where it goes up to the right? I thought this was from being in a halogen optic....I have it in my Hella DE's with a stage 2 retro-fit...but you have HID optics and still have it...what am I missing?[HR][/HR]​You are not missing anything. Our MB does the same thing. This happens when the light gets to the end of the shield. The metal is just a bit thinner there and is usually rounded off. The yellow light appears from the light being bet around the the rounded part. Just like a prism. 
quote:[HR][/HR]
I dont see the difference...althoguh I give you props for getting the project done, I am jsut failing to see the benefits...
Sean[HR][/HR]​Pros:
1) Cost Total cost: $444 - I sold me TT headlight for $115.
2) Standardized HID bulbs - easily replaced at any dealer/automotive store
3) Standardized HID ballasts - see above
4) OEM HID projectors - optimized for HID light
5) No shield modification required to halogen optic - see above
6) Customized setup that I built myself - I like cars, HID kit is too easy
7) Can go back to halogen at anytime
Cons:
1) Time - had to find headlights on EBay
2) Patience - had to go slow so I had correct placement
That is all I can think of right now.


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

wow, that does look sweet.
I also have a set of 6000k HID in my hella dual projector headlights, I was never fully happy with the kit. Since I had mk4 stle headlights before I had the HID, I was so use to the wide spread out put on the road. 
In order words, it was nothing compare to a oem setup.
So, if I find a set of OEM TT projector.
will they just 100% bolt on, I'm sorry if these question are a bit silly.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

simply awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I agree with you about retrofit being too easy...the accomplishment is half the fun








I'm so glad that i have all of you seasoned veterans here for when i ever decide to do my HID projector conversion in my rallyelights (esp cullen!)...i'll get around to it some day!


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (next)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, if I find a set of OEM TT projector.
will they just 100% bolt on, I'm sorry if these question are a bit silly.







[HR][/HR]​With a bit of work with a die-grinder or a dremel. BMW E46 projectors will work also.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

The guys at work love how the Bosch projectors work better than the Hellas when Hella make the HDRs like 6 years ago.


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

sorry for the plug guys but I have a set of Porsche 996 HID projectors that I'd like to unload so I can finish my S4 HID Rallye lights. Messege me if you have any questions.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (FlashRedSLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry for the plug guys but I have a set of Porsche 996 HID projectors that I'd like to unload so I can finish my S4 HID Rallye lights. Messege me if you have any questions.
[HR][/HR]​Why not post your own post? Lighting Classifieds are allowed in here, but thanks for the bump!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

VERY NICE...


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (user name unknown)*

HOT I LIKES!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

Bora20, you screwed 3 adjusters and mounted it in front of headlight cover. 








I will post pictures here tomorrow.
My headlight has got plastic cover only in backside.And there are halogen reflectors in them. Can I screw 3 holes in reflectors and fit adjusters sleeves in them ? Does it be strong as yours











[Modified by VOLTRON, 12:37 PM 12-27-2002]


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (VOLTRON)*

Voltron, the hedlight above is the TT headlight that I took the projectors from. 
The TT projectors 4 mounting holes line up perfectly with the Hella dual round projectors, so all I had to do was a bit of cutting with the die grinder and they slid right in.








Finished product


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (VOLTRON)*

My headlight pictures are :


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (VOLTRON)*

I wuld cut out a hole in the reflector large enough for the projector to fit through, make a flat piece of plastic as a mounting surface, and mount the projector to that.
Then fix the mounting bracket to the reflector. Sorry, I can photoshop, but that is my idea.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

Dan,
Got a question. 
You say the TT projectors basically have the same mounting points (all four of the screws???).
All you did was do some basic dremel work and you literally screwed these in using the stock HDR holes???
My question is: What is your JB Weld for that I see in your last pic???
Is this just for you to seal up the projector???
Or did you need this to secure the projector?
The reason I ask is that if it were an exact fit then you wouldn't need anything to help secure it.
My guess is you used it to seal up the back of your headlight/projector?
You did this with some sort of mesh and put the JB on top of that and let it cure?
I should have used TT projectors but ended up with E46 ones which didn't match up AT ALL. 
Anyway, in case I have a chance to do this again I'd like to know.
Thanks dude.
Later,


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dan,
Got a question. 
You say the TT projectors basically have the same mounting points (all four of the screws???).[HR][/HR]​Yes, Nate, the 4 mounting holes line right up. The die grinder was used to make the mounting lip smaller so the projector lens did not hit the glass lens of the HDR outer housing.
quote:[HR][/HR]
All you did was do some basic dremel work and you literally screwed these in using the stock HDR holes???[HR][/HR]​Yes, see above.
quote:[HR][/HR]
My question is: What is your JB Weld for that I see in your last pic???
Is this just for you to seal up the projector???
Or did you need this to secure the projector?
The reason I ask is that if it were an exact fit then you wouldn't need anything to help secure it.
My guess is you used it to seal up the back of your headlight/projector?
You did this with some sort of mesh and put the JB on top of that and let it cure?[HR][/HR]​It is not JB Weld at all Nate. It is high-temp black RTV gasket silicone. This was use jsut to seal the back of the projector from the elements. I didn't use any mesh. I just squeezed the silicone in place. It hardness in about 10 minutes and completely cures in 24 hours. But is is still pliable and can be removed easily with a small utility knife.
quote:[HR][/HR]
I should have used TT projectors but ended up with E46 ones which didn't match up AT ALL. 
Anyway, in case I have a chance to do this again I'd like to know.
Thanks dude.
Later,[HR][/HR]​E46 projectors should be exactly the same.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID PROJECT UPDATE III: OEM HID Retro Complete (Bora20)*

Dan,
Thanks for the info..
E46 projectors are not the same. I wish they were-really.
But thank you. I'd like to try this project again...now I know that TT projectors are the way to go.
Thanks again!!!








Later,


----------

